# Purchaser requesting a "Certificate of Authenticity" ...



## ottor (Sep 23, 2012)

I made a rather large and profitable sale to an individual in Mexico. He has been delivered the photographs and has indicated he's extremely happy with the products..... It's been about a month now, and I get an EMail from him requesting a "Certificate of Authenticity" on the Photos that he purchased. I replied that I don't normally provide those, as I currently have no photos that are considered "Limited Edition" photos... I didn't even sign the ones that he purchased.. (Think he's reselling them??)

I'm in the US - he's in Mexico - He hasn't replied yet, but I dont want to alienate a good customer.. IF he persists, how do I go about getting/printing a COA out for him ?? Any blank templates available? Have done some Google searches for that, but seems as though they cost, or they just provide the info needed and not any 'format' they should be in...

Thoughts?? Anyone use them and be willing to provide a copy so I can learn from your format and print with my info?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2012)

Personally, I would just print something up on fancy card stock that includes a good description of the image, time, date, & location of capture, have it signed, dated and witnessed and mail it off.


----------



## ann (Sep 23, 2012)

:thumbup:

Why would you sell a photo not signed ?

Why resist a COA? It shouldn't be a big deal, you should be pleased he cares.


----------



## ottor (Sep 23, 2012)

ann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Why would you sell a photo not signed ?
> 
> Why resist a COA? It shouldn't be a big deal, you should be pleased he cares.



Hi Ann...

I'm hardly resisting .. I just haven't done one before and wanted some guidance on preparing them if he insists. And - I don't sign photographs unless requested. These were un-matted/framed prints and I wouldn't put a signature 'on' the photograph without the client asking me to.. He wanted them professionally matted and custom framed himself. 

tks,

r


----------

